# Is this posative or evap



## Shortygirl21

This popped up after 2 minutes


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something but I would test again with a pink dye


----------



## mindyb85

Did it stay that thin or thicken up as time went on a bit?
I had that test a long time ago after I first got married but it was a dark blue thin line and I thought for sure it was positive but turned out it wasn’t. But I can’t tell with that picture. I’d take a pink dye to confirm hun. Good luck!


----------



## Shortygirl21

Im going to get one but the other blue dye test i took this morning and it popped up like this


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it 
Fingers crossed :)


----------



## love.peace

Bfp whoop whoop


----------



## Shortygirl21

This was this afternoon i can see the faintest almost like it isnt there can anyone else


----------



## Shortygirl21

And this was when i got home just now


----------



## Shortygirl21

Here one more clear


----------



## Shortygirl21

And one slightly enhanced


----------



## Classic Girl

Can’t see the last one


----------



## Shortygirl21

It wouldnt upload


----------



## Deethehippy

I can see faint line on the bottom frer...good luck!


----------



## smileyfaces

I can see it on the first blue dye and the last photo of the frer


----------



## Shortygirl21

I did a digital one last night and it poped up a question mark


----------



## Shortygirl21

What does the question mark mean


----------



## Classic Girl

Likely an invalid test


----------



## Bevziibubble

It will be faulty


----------

